
Antibody tests support obvious: Covid-19 is much more lethal than flu - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/antibody-tests-support-whats-been-obvious-covid-19-is-much-more-lethal-than-flu/2020/04/28/2fc215d8-87f7-11ea-ac8a-fe9b8088e101_story.html
======
vanniv
Except that actually, they don't at all.

They show that there are a minimum of 50x as many cases as reported, which
brings the fatality rate down to somewhere between "the flu" and "about three
flus"

But, I know, WaPo is shilling for the dictator squad, so they have to make it
seem like 100% of Americans are going to die, because otherwise we will all
realize that they're enslaving us.

